# Robin Williams named his daughter 'Zelda' based off the Legend



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Earlier tonight, I was watching Late Night with Jimmy Fallon, because I saw that comedian Robin Williams was going to be on. He may be a bit crazy, but I do think he's a funny guy! Little did I know that his segment of the show would quickly turn to video games.
> 
> Mr. Williams admitted that he is actually a very big gamer, and rattled off a few stories about playing 10-year-olds online, and getting trash-talked. The biggest shock came when Williams admitted that his daughter was named Zelda, due to his interest in the Legend of Zelda series. Both Fallon and Williams admitted that the Zelda series was one of their favorites in gaming.
> 
> As soon as the video pops up online, I'll be happy to show you the segment. For now, you'll just have.


Source.

Poor girl...


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate jimmy fallon I want to prick his eyes


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 27, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder what will happen to "Zelda" at school...


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2009)

these kids go to special (expensive) private schools where nobody gets laughed at


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Nov 27, 2009)

Zelda Williams is 20 years old and an actress this is seriously old news and compared to what other actors call their children  (Jason Lee from My Name is Earl named is son "Pilot Inspektor" NO JOKE) getting named after a video game character aswell as one of the greatest franchises of all time is actually quite desirable


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, it's not too different from Helga, I guess...


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 27, 2009)

robin williams rules and btw she's actually worth a bang or 2.... man if zelda needs a savior i would gladly be her "link" (ok that was not funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> robin williams rules and btw she's actually worth a bang or 2.... man if zelda needs a savior i would gladly be her "link" (ok that was not funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 27, 2009)

Zelda is actually a real first name in North Africa countries.
I already seen it at my work (I'm delivering ID card), usually (always?) older than the Nintendo Franchise.
I think it's not a common name for children anymore.


I don't know what to think about the girls name specially given from a game reference.
I think it's not worse than naming your child after a name you read in a book, or heard in a movie. If both parents agree, and it's not extravagant, I think it's ok.


PS : I already had even more forgotten names, like this young man (25) named "Napoléon", that might be weird at school.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 27, 2009)

Three words:

COOLEST.
NAME.
EVER.



I doubt that she will get teased in school. Most children don't play LoZ, what with FPS's getting all of the attention. And if they did, they'd know that the name is the best name and they'll be jealous.


----------



## Ame16787 (Nov 27, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> PS : I already had even more forgotten names, like this young man (25) named "Napoléon", that might be weird at school.



without the "might"!!! if i'd knew that guy i'd probably lmao everytime i see him!!


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 27, 2009)

Its a nice name but I cannot help but associate the name with the franchise.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 27, 2009)

She can always get it changed if she doesn't like it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 27, 2009)

I would name my daughter, Zelda.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The way things are going, in 20 years we'll have a lot of Zeldas, Links, Clouds, Kratos and etc..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2009)

Zelda in the Legend of Zelda was actually named after Zelda Fitzgerald, the wife of F. Scott Fitzgerald. So it's a real name.

Also, it's better than naming them "Blanket" or some retarded crap like that.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, this is kinda old news.

Williams is also a videogame and table-top game enthusiast.


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

Hell, if you want a video game "legend", just name your child Pikachu, and BAM!


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 27, 2009)

Beats being named Moonbeam.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well this actually is unique to name a child after a franchise itself. Zelda in this case is a unique name, although, I won't advise naming children after franchises because it can later become annoying when someone question your children about their name and the franchise at the same time.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

Zelda is a perfectly normal name. _Especially_ when compared to some other baby names. 



*Aanisah*: Macy Gray (also mother to Tahmel)
*Apple*: Chris Martin and Gwyneth Paltrow
*Astrella Celeste*: Donovan and Linda Lawrence (also parents to *Oriole Nebula*)
*Audio Science*: Shannyn Sossamon
*Blue Angel*: U2's The Edge and Aislinn O'Sullivan
*Bluebell Madonna*: Geri Halliwell
*Calico*: Alice and Sheryl Cooper (also parents to *Sonora Rose*)
*Camera*: Arthur Ashe and Jeanne Moutoussamy
*Destry*: Steven Spielberg and Kate Capshaw
*Fifi Trixibell*: Bob Geldof and Paula Yates (also parents to *Peaches* and *Pixie*)
*Fuchsia*: Sting and Frances Tomelty
*Heaven*: Lil' Mo (also mother to *God'Iss Love Stone*)
*Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily*: Paula Yates and Michael Hutchence
*Ireland*: Alec Baldwin and Kim Basinger
*Jermajesty*: Jermaine Jackson and Alejandra Genevieve Oaziaza 
*Kal-El Coppola*: Nicholas Cage 
*Lark Song*: Mia Farrow and André Previn
*Luna Coco Patricia*: Frank Lampard and Elen Rive
*Marquise*: 50 Cent
*Moon Unit*: Frank Zappa, also father to *Dweezil* and *Diva Muffin*
*Moxie CrimeFighter*: Penn Jillette (also father to *Zolten*)
*Ocean*: Forest Whitaker (also father to *Sonnet* and *True*)
*Pilot Inspektor*: Jason Lee and Beth Riesgraf
*Poppy Honey*: Jamie and Jules Oliver (also parents to *Daisy Boo*)
*Rocket*: Robert Rodriguez (also father to *Racer, Rebel* and *Rogue*)
*Rufus Tiger*: Roger Taylor (also father to *Tiger Lily* and *Lola Daisy*)
*Sage Moonblood*: Sylvester Stallone and Sasha Czack (also parents to *Seargeoh*)
*Satchel*: Spike Lee and Tonya Lewis Lee
*Seven Sirius*: Andre Benjamin and Erykah Badu
*Willow Camille Reign*: Will Smith and Jada Pinkett-Smith


_Sage Moonblood_? And you're saying it's _not_ a character from a Twilight fanfic? _Fifi Trixibell_? Wasn't that one of Paris Hilton's dogs? _Moxie CrimeFighter_? Isn't that Captain Stupendous' sidekick or something? 


And those are imaginative names. Those are the _lucky_ ones. Kids get named after baseball teams, favourite drinks and car companies. Or sayings. I went to scool with Seylavie. That's right, "C'est la vie" written down phonetically. That's her name.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

This is news?  Seriously?  Its a well known gaming fact.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that why this ended up in "general _consoles_"?


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Well news should be new right?

Also didn't know where else to stick it...I guess it fits.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Just saw this pop-up on GoNintendo, done a quick search, didn't find anything so posted it. I certainly didn't know about it :Z


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 27, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I would name my daughter, Zelda..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah someone should name one kid Kratos and the other kid Ares.


ARESSS!!!


----------



## iFish (Nov 27, 2009)

my sister is named zelda aswell i think its a great name


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I would name my daughter, Zelda..


CockroachKid or GTFO.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Zelda is a nickname for the feminine name Griselda which means "dark battle".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zelda_%28given_name%29





And I read a long time ago that Robin Williams played Warcraft 3.  Maybe he plays WoW now, but I guess he would have done a commercial for it like Shatner did.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not the saddest thing I've ever seen. That's got quite some competition. It's between:

- The poor git whose parents named him Sephiroth Andrew Martin. Google the name.
- That idiotic kid who legally changed his name to something along the lines of 'Mr Fantastic Cooler Than Superman, Spiderman, The Flash And The Incredible Hulk Combined'. Again, I'm serious.
- The many retarded celebrity names.
- The kid I saw in a shopping centre named Thiery, after Thiery Henry of Arsenal FC and now blatant handballing fame.
- My older brother naming his son Xander after the character in Buffy. Not that bad though, at least that's a name.
- The many children I see born to teenage mothers in my city with ridiculous names which are too irritating for me to repeat.


----------



## punkyrule (Nov 29, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too....


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 2, 2009)

zelda is a nice name. even the series names origin lies on a woman named zelda which myamoto anticipated (or something like that):.
there are worse names than zelda in the legend of zelda universe:. wouldn't name my daughter midna o.O

btw .: this zelda williams is hOT


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 2, 2009)

wow, shes cute.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 2, 2009)

damn...just damn


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 2, 2009)

She looks like Robin Williams with long hair.....


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2009)

punkyrule said:
			
		

>







I'd lol if she went to a cosplay.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 2, 2009)

She looks so sweet and cheerful.


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Just found this thread and had a good skim read through, i also agree that its not weird to have a Video Game Name, i mean... I find them quite cool, when i have a daughter, i want to name her "Sakura" Of CardCaptors? 
Not quite the same as a Video Game, but same sorta story.
I think its cool XD


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 2, 2009)

punkyrule said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me three...


----------



## Burnedmagix (Dec 3, 2009)

Well im gonna name my sons Lucas and Claus


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

Zelda's a fine name.  Also, I like Moxie Crimefighter.  Although more in the abstract.  It's a good comic book character name, not so much real person name.

I heard Robin Williams on the radio somewhere, and he was recounting how his daughter saw World's Greatest Dad, but he didn't tell her about his nude scene, so she was kind of annoyed and weirded out by it.


----------



## nando (Dec 6, 2009)

so what? i know several guys named Mario.


----------



## apb407 (Dec 19, 2009)

^ hahaha win


----------



## anaxs (Dec 19, 2009)

some next man name their son link and thy dont need to worry bout marriage.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Dec 19, 2009)

nando said:
			
		

> so what? i know several guys named Mario.




epic


----------



## MissingNo._ (Dec 19, 2009)

My dog's name is Pichu because he looks so much like him, (Pokemon)
My friend's name is Mario, (Mario)
Another friend named Jeff, (Earthbound)
Another friend nicknamed Lalala, (Kirby)
And that's all.


----------



## nutella (Dec 19, 2009)

nando said:
			
		

> so what? i know several guys named Mario.


haha, back when i was 14 i went on a foreign exchange trip to japan and i played bball with htis guy named mario. his little brother's name was luigi. i guess his parents were pretty 1337


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Dec 19, 2009)

zelda is good name!


----------



## Hybris (Dec 19, 2009)

=D
She has hair like me !
I must admit, she is pretty .
Besides, I never knew Robin Williams had a daughter .


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 19, 2009)

I think Zelda is a pretty cool name for a girl.. who cares what he based it off? At least its better than generic names like Amanda or Jeniffer.


----------



## prowler (Dec 19, 2009)

i would feel sorry if a KH obsessed mum named their child Sora.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 19, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> i would feel sorry if a KH obsessed mum named their child Sora.


Hey! I was gonna do that!


----------



## Gore (Dec 19, 2009)

jdev said:
			
		

> Zelda's a fine name.  Also, I like Moxie Crimefighter.  Although more in the abstract.  It's a good comic book character name, not so much real person name.
> 
> I heard Robin Williams on the radio somewhere, and he was recounting how his daughter saw World's Greatest Dad, but he didn't tell her about his nude scene, so she was kind of annoyed and weirded out by it.


Moxie Crimefighter is awesome.
When I first heard Penn talk about his daughter's name my hatred for my own name came back.


----------

